# Ritchey Forks help



## tatum07 (Apr 10, 2002)

Anyone have any long term experience with Ritchey forks (WCS or Pro)? I have used Ritchey stems and handelbars with great success, but am not familiar with their forks. How do Ritchey forks compare to benchmarks such as Reynolds Pro and Easton EC90SL(SLX) with respect to stiffness and ride quality. Weight is also a consideration, however I do not want to sacrifice ride qaulity to save a few grams. For reference I am 6'1", 157lbs.

Thanks


----------



## Rubber Lizard (May 10, 2007)

My Ritchey WCS fork seems to match the stiffness, ride and quality of a Reynolds or Easton fork. I'm really surprised the WCS doesn't get more attention, it seems to be a superb fork.


----------



## tatum07 (Apr 10, 2002)

thanks. how long have you been riding the Ritchey fork, and what is your height and weight if you don't mind answering?


----------



## sparrowlegs (Dec 7, 2006)

I had a set of WCS forks last year and the steerer split. There was a seam in the carbon running from top to bottom on the steerer tube. It had started to split at the top and also "unravel" like and onion skin on the inside. Only noticed when I swapped stems and couldn't get the new one on. 

Fella in my LBS said I was very lucky. I was 200lb at the time, hardly any fat. I sent the forks back to the shop (chain reaction cycles, UK) and they refunded my money no worries. It put me off Ritchey carbon stuff.

Luckily I bought a set of Easton SLX which I swapped over to my new ride, a cervelo r3, which brings me onto my next "thank God!". I didn't get around to fitting the Cervelo Wolf SL fork that came with the frame. They are being swapped this weekend for a set of 3T Funda Pros.


----------



## Rubber Lizard (May 10, 2007)

tatum07 said:


> thanks. how long have you been riding the Ritchey fork, and what is your height and weight if you don't mind answering?


Its an 2007 model Ritchey fork had it for about 16 months. The new ones are of a different design. As for the above poster, he probably didn't have good luck. I had an Easton fork in which the dropout delaminated from the fork.There is always a bad apple somewhere. Ritchey doesn't make bad products. They might not be big bling wow stuff, but they consistently produce solid reliable stuff. 
As for my dimensions I am 5'10 and 140ish pounds. That's 178 centimeters and 64.5 kilos for you metric minded folk.


----------

